
Web users are getting more ruthless and selfish when they go online - nickb
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7417496.stm
======
jrockway
Not reading advertising copy is called being "selfish" now?

~~~
0x44
The article didn't say anything about advertising copy, it mentioned that web
users typically ignored highlighted promotions and editorial gimmicks.

------
dc2k08
anyone else think this study is just intuitive analysis and completely
specualtive. i wonder exactly which means were used to deduce the report.

its like saying people who go to restaurants are becoming more choosy as to
which restaurants they go to and what food they eat, having become accustomed
to the whole eating-out dealio.

i hope no-one got paid for the findings and if they did, i want that job.

Nielsen: "Search engines rule the web"...they do huh? gosh he has a point
there.

me: web users are increasing their activity and are becoming more and more
accustomed to manage their affairs online with very user-friendly apps...keep
building.

